# All GLA Stainless Steel regulators out of stock



## dayoung (Mar 4, 2018)

I've been trying to buy a stainless steel regulator from GLA for a few weeks now and every regulator is out of stock on their website. Is there any eta on when new stock will be available? I would really hate to have to buy a different regulator.


----------

